# Angel eyes foglights



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

This was on Altimas.net.
Angel Eyes foglights they go for $60.



















http://shop.store.yahoo.com/classicgarage/opmod25aneyl.html


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Has anyone installed them yet?


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

As far as i know no. from the website that makes the lights it came out Nov 2002. Check out the link.

http://www.hellausa.com/optilux/angel_eyes.html


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You go first...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmmm...looks fun, but before you know it they'll be selling
them at Pep Boys and we'll have another colored LED spray nozzle outbreak on our hands!


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks Good.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I think if a plastic circle were developed that was lighted by LED's and you could just open your head light casing, install them in front of the hi beam, it would be cool. But its a lot of hassle to open the head light casing.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *You go first... *


I just bought them. i'll do a write up on the install when i get them. I really need something to make my Sheer Silver Alti look different.


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

THERE ALREADY AT PEP BOYS


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Brooklyn-B15 said:


> *THERE ALREADY AT PEP BOYS *


this is not looking good....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Brooklyn-B15 said:


> *THERE ALREADY AT PEP BOYS *


Don't tell me..let me guess...
They're right next to the _APC_
stuff, right?


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

i don't think the Angel Eye are rice. But i agree that the LED spray nozzles are ricey. IMO


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Okay did you think anyone from a.net would actually INSTALL something...

I would like to see them but only paired with HID's


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

CarloSR said:


> *Looks Good. *


CarloSR is that your Car in the thumbnail photo?


----------

